# New prepaid SIM for mobile



## Lochlannach (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi all,

Here in Ireland (where I am at the moment), you can walk into an O2 shop and buy a SIM pack for a mobile phone which is basically just a SIM card for prepaid calls. 

What would be the best equivalent in Spain?

Cheers,
Lochlannach


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lochlannach said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here in Ireland (where I am at the moment), you can walk into an O2 shop and buy a SIM pack for a mobile phone which is basically just a SIM card for prepaid calls.
> 
> ...


do you mean PAYG?


----------



## Lochlannach (Nov 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean PAYG?


Yes, Pay as you go


----------



## christykelly (Jan 10, 2011)

go to happy movil, in the phone house. it is ment to be the cheapest


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

You can buy the same "tarjeta" here for all the major networks, just go into their store Check out hits mobile... i think its hitsmobile.es where they do great rates especially for calling other EU countries if you ever need to call home!


----------



## Prioryman (Jul 29, 2009)

Try this place: https://yosoymas.masmovil.es

English web site so you can pay from whatever country your in. It is a Spanish mobile sim, however as I work in Ireland/UK/Germany I know it work in those locations.

I use it in a iPhone so data is not a problem

regards John


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Prioryman said:


> Try this place: https://yosoymas.masmovil.es
> 
> English web site so you can pay from whatever country your in. It is a Spanish mobile sim, however as I work in Ireland/UK/Germany I know it work in those locations.
> 
> ...


this links only asks you for a password does not take you to any site ??


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> this links only asks you for a password does not take you to any site ??


i found that but replace yosoymas with www and it works!


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> i found that but replace yosoymas with www and it works!




thanks steve 


sam


----------



## Prioryman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Doooooo*



itsshreck said:


> this links only asks you for a password does not take you to any site ??


Try:

MSmovil - Tu operador low cost de telefona. Tarifa mvil barata


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Prioryman said:


> Try:
> 
> MSmovil - Tu operador low cost de telefona. Tarifa mvil barata


thanks for that but last suggestion worked fine


----------

